# Schrittmotoransteuerung



## hubert (7 Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin grad an einem kleinem Versuchsprojekt drüber, wo auch zwei Schrittmotoren anzusteuern sind. Die Schrittmotoren sind im unteren Leistungsspektrum, also keine recht hohen Stromaufnahmen.
Schrittwinkel 1.8°; Haltemoment 0,25Nm; Phasenstrom max. 0,7;
Ansteuerprinzip bipolar, Betriebsspannung ab 12V/DC. 
Wobei es mir jetzt vor allem darum geht ist die Ansteuereinheit für diesen Schrittmotoren. Hab nun eine Zeit im Internet gesucht und bin immer wieder auf folgende Ansteuereinheit gestoßen "RN-Stepp297 Schrittmotoransteuerung mit L297/L298".
http://www.shop.robotikhardware.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=65&products_id=177
Die Ansteuereinheit soll mit einer S7-200 angesteuert werden. Meine Frage ist nun, was haltet ihr davon bzw. welche Ansteuereinheiten verwendet ihr immer so und  welche Erfahrungen hab ihr bis jetzt damit gemacht? Mein kleiner Punkt ist auch noch, das ganze soll nicht all zu teuer sein. Da es wie gesagt nur als Versuchsprojekt gedacht ist. Es soll damit ein kleines Sollarmodul im Abhängigkeit vom Sonnenstand ausgerichtet werden.
Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.


----------



## Walter (7 Juli 2009)

Hallo Hubert,
so eine Leiterplatte mit den veralteten IC's L297/L298 zusammenzulöten ist  eine schöne Übungsarbeit Aufgabe für einen Azubi.
Wenn es ein bischen professioneller gehen soll, dann schau mal bei Fa. RS Components, Kapitel 58 nach. Noch bessere Sachen findest du bei Fa. Nanotec.
Denke bitte daran, das die Steuersignale bei einer SPS 24V und nicht 5V betragen. Link für Fa, Nanotec http://de.nanotec.com/schrittmotor_steuerungen.html

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein paar Anregungen geben.

MfG Walter:wink:


----------



## hubert (7 Juli 2009)

Hallo Walter,

danke schon mal für die Informationen. Hab mir die Sache schon mal etwas angeschaut, schauen bis jetzt nicht schlecht aus. Hast du mit beiden Herstellern schon Erfahrungen gemacht und welche?
Ich weis, dass die Steuersignale der SPS 24V sind, aber durch eine kleine Schaltung lässt sich das problemlos auf die 5V herunterziehen. Es soll ja wie gesagt, momentan als Veruschsprojekt dienen und da ist halt manchmal Geld etwas knapp. Möchte halt auch so viel wie möglich selber machen um mich in das neue Thema besser einarbeiten zu können.


----------



## drfunfrock (8 Juli 2009)

Siehe auch die Produkte der Firma 

www.trinamic.com 

Die haben nette ICs, sowohl Controller als auch Treiber, inkl. Rampengenerierung. Das dürfte um einiges besser sein.

Die bieten in ihrer Doku auch Grundlagen zu Microstepping.


----------

